# Duck and, Cover



## poppajon75 (Apr 10, 2016)

Few things bring a smile to a fellas face when they're in the throes of an alergy attack..... the few minutes that things open up and you can take that deep breath through your nose before it's blocked again, ice cold water, popsicles and, getting a package in the mail addressed from Jack @curmudgeonista. I had to double check to make sure that this was for me. I've never had any of these but, believe me, I'm looking forward to them. Such a great surprise.
Thank you Jack.

I also thought that I was organized with my dot system.......


----------



## StillPuffin (Jan 26, 2017)

Holy crap. That's some serious inventory skills right there!

Nice hit too!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NightFish (Jan 27, 2017)

Good things happen to good people...


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Nicely done Jack...

Join try a neti pot for your allergies..I cut grass today rinsed my beak after..Good as gold

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

Dude, you must have done something extraordinarily evil to get bombed by so many BOTLs here lately. Nice hits; officially jealous!


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

Great Hit Jack! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75 (Apr 10, 2016)

UBC03 said:


> Nicely done Jack...
> 
> Join try a neti pot for your allergies..I cut grass today rinsed my beak after..Good as gold
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


I'm using one of these. It started out from sweeping up our workshop and, then it pollened. Our equivalent of snow down here except everything's yellow...
Can't think of all the times I should have worn a mask working but, didn't.


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

Nice drop, Uncle Modus.
pj is a deserving Brother.



UBC03 said:


> I cut grass today rinsed my beak after.


Pics or it never happened.:grin2:


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Rondo said:


> Nice drop, Uncle Modus.
> pj is a deserving Brother.
> 
> Pics or it never happened.:grin2:


I'm gonna do it again when I get done in the yard and shower..I'll pm you THOSE PICS BIG GUY...

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

Sweet.
Everyone was talking about it in the chat room.


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

Sweet, Papajon gettin slapped around left and right!


----------



## Gummy Jones (Mar 30, 2017)

Whack!


----------



## Yukoner (Sep 22, 2016)

Hey @poppajon75 you need to delete some messages in your private message box. Can't send you one because it says: poppajon75 has exceeded their stored private messages quota and cannot accept further messages until they clear some space.


----------



## poppajon75 (Apr 10, 2016)

Yukoner said:


> Hey @poppajon75 you need to delete some messages in your private message box. Can't send you one because it says: poppajon75 has exceeded their stored private messages quota and cannot accept further messages until they clear some space.


Probably answers to all the questions I ask around here  I'll do some spring cleaning.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

poppajon75 said:


> Probably answers to all the questions I ask around here  I'll do some spring cleaning.


How many messages can you have?

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75 (Apr 10, 2016)

UBC03 said:


> How many messages can you have?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Not sure. I just went to the bottom and, started cleaning house on the Taptalk version. I want to say it's either 250-450 The last time I was on the laptop.


----------



## Champagne InHand (Sep 14, 2015)

StillPuffin said:


> Holy crap. That's some serious inventory skills right there!
> 
> Nice hit too!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This was exactly what I was thinking. I pay to use cellar tracker software for my wine, but I really might panic if I was that organized with the cigars, and I might just have a panic attacks seeing what I have spent on this hobby over the past couple of years.

A very nice bomb from Jack. Enjoy. Great smokes.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jw13 (Jun 29, 2016)

Great hit and awesome inventory skills.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony (Feb 12, 2014)

Nicely done Jack


----------



## gunnersguru (Sep 10, 2016)

poppajon you must me living right . I would love the secondhand smoke from that bomb.


----------

